# Impossible de booter sur OSX



## LG30 (9 Juillet 2018)

Salut à tous, 

Depuis l’apparition d'un écran noir, je n'arrive plus à booter sur OSX. 
La seule partition disponible lorsque j'appuie sur ALT est windows. 
Je peux lancer le recovery mais si je souhaite réparer le disque ou refaire une installation sans formater, je ne vois que windows. 
J'ai télécharger Paragon HFS sur windows, j'ai pu vérifier et réparer la partition OSX et ensuite la monter. 
Par contre, je n'arrive toujours pas à booter dessus.
Si quelqu'un pouvait me filer un coup de main, car là je sèche.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Juillet 2018)

Salut *LG30
*
Démarre les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration logique de ton disque.  On pourra déjà voir comment est identifiée la partition de macOS.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Salut et merci pour les astuces.
Alors voici le copier coller de diskutil.


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               799.7 GB   disk0s2
   3: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                                                   *536.9 GB   disk15
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Voici les 2 partitions macOS -->

```
2: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               799.7 GB   disk0s2
   3: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la n°*2* est la partition-Système et la n°*3* la partition de secours. Tu remarques que ces partitions sont identifiées par un même *UUID* = *DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC* --> qui correspond à l'environnement de secours de Windows. Ce qui revient à dire : le type de ces 2 partitions a été corrompu par une manipulation indue à partir de l'environnement Windows démarré.

J'ai plusieurs questions : quand tu as démarré par *⌘R* > est-ce que tu as eu le logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation à l'affiche = signe d'un démarrage par internet ? - quel était l'OS installé dans la partition macOS ? - te souviens-tu si tu avais activé ou non FileVault (le logiciel de chiffrement) ? - ton disque de *1 To* est bien un HDD (rotatif) et pas un SSD ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

-J'ai bien le logo début la terre qui tourne.
-L'OS installé est sierra.
-Concernant FileVault, je crois l'avoir activé.
-Effectivement, il s'agit d'un HDD rotatif d'un giga.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Peux-tu préciser encore un point ? --> dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* (ou *macOS*) > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" (ou *macOS*) > rien que pour vérifier quel OS t'est proposé à la la réinstallation (ne continue pas, bien sûr, mais quitte ensuite le programme d'installation) -->

donc : quel est cet OS ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Il n'y a que Windows de proposé.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Tu as bien une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ? - avec une option intitulée : "*Réinstaller OS X*" - non ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Oui bien sûr, j'ai bien le recovery qui se lance avec les 4 option sur que tu décrites plus haut ainsi que le terminal en option. 
Et si je passe par l'option "réinstaller OS X", on ne me propose que le disque dur Windows et en plus il est grisé.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Tu parles du volume de destination de l'installation. Mais quel OS t'est proposé à réinstaller ? - je pense qu'il s'agit de l'OS d'usine de ton Mac > au vu de la table de partition désuète de l'image-disque qui porte le volume *OS X Base System* de l'OS de secours démarré (= *APM*) -->


est-ce que ce n'est pas l'OS Mavericks 10.9 ? - autre façon de le demander : de quelle année est ton Mac ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Ah vraiment désolé, je t'ai mal compris. 
Il s'agit de Yosemite.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Version 10.10


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Bon d'accord : tu es sur un OS de secours 10.10. Ça devrait pouvoir le faire (j'ai demandé tout ça > car l'utilitaire *gpt* qu'il va s'agir d'utiliser était particulièrement tâtillon dans les versions anciennes d'*OS X*).

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk0
```


la commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du disque interne (tables de partition primaires > partitions > bandes d'espace libre > table de partition secondaire ou backup)

Poste le tableau.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Et voici.


```
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk0
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  1561861384      2  GPT part - DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC
  1562271024     1269536      3  GPT part - DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC
  1563540560   389722424      4  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  1953262984         632        
  1953263616       32768      5  GPT part - E3C9E316-0B5C-4DB8-817D-F92DF00215AE
  1953296384      228751        
  1953525135          32         Sec GPT table
  1953525167           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Parfait.

Alors passe la paire de commandes suivante (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
gpt remove -i 3 disk0
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *BOOTCAMP* > car l'utilitaire *gpt* ne peut pas écrire à la table *GPT* d'en-tête du disque en mode "*live*" (la table "occupée" par un volume monté sur une partition qu'elle décrit)

la 2è supprime dans la table *GPT* > le descripteur correspondant au rang n°*3* --> càd. celui de la partition de secours portant normalement le volume *Recovery HD*. Cette suppression du descripteur de la table *GPT* > n'affecte en rien les écritures de la partition du disque  > dont le système de fichiers *jhfs+* générateur du volume *Recovery HD*. J'ai choisi expérimentalement la partition auxiliaire (et pas la partition-Système) --> histoire de vérifier si la procédure de reconstruction fonctionne.

Poste l'affichage bref retourné par la commande.

Note : il faut commencer par supprimer un descripteur de partition dans la table *GPT* > avant de pouvoir le recréer en mode valide > càd. avec le code adéquat du type de la partition.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Voici,


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s4
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk0s4 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# gpt remove -i 3 disk0
disk0s3 removed
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Tu as une manière d'expliquer qui permet de comprendre ce que l'on fait. Ça change vraiment de la plupart  des tutos que l'on trouve sur le net.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Parfait.

Repasse d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


qui redémonte de force le volume *BOOTCAMP* > car tout acte d'écriture à la table *GPT* (et la suppression d'un descripteur en est un) --> détermine instantanément un remontage par le *kernel* (de l'OS de secours démarré) de tout volume montable sur une des partitions décrites (car un service *diskarbitrationd* surveille continuellement l'état de la table *GPT* et refile les tâches _ad hoc_ au *kernel*)

À présent > voici la commande recréatrice d'un descripteur adéquat de la partition de secours dans la table *GPT* -->

```
gpt add -b 1562271024 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 /dev/disk0
```


comme cette commande est d'une saisie manuelle ingrate > voici comment tu vas t'y prendre pour la saisir : par un "copier-coller à rebours" ! Viens d'abord ici avec Safari > copie la commande > quitte Safari (dans une session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode alternatif et pas parallèle) > relance le Terminal > colle la commande > exécute-la.

la commande recrée un descripteur de partition qui reprend au bloc près la localisation de la n°*3* précédente > avec un type "*Apple_Boot*" (déterminé par son *UUID*) conforme au type originel > et de nouveau le même rang n°*3*

Poste le bref retour de la commande.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Et voici de nouveau,


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s4
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk0s4 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 1562271024 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 3 /dev/disk0
/dev/disk0s3 added
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

La partition a bien été recréée au rang n°*3*.

Le moment de vérité --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> on verra tout de suite si tu as récupéré une partition de secours dans le type *Apple_Boot* > montant le volume originel intact *Recovery HD* (contenant non seulement l'OS de secours 10.12 > mais surtout le *booter* (prédémarreur) du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* chiffré par FileVault).


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

on croise les doigts,


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2: DE94BBA4-06D1-4D40-A16A-BFD50179D6AC               799.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Victoire ! --> cette mention :

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la redescription adéquate du type de la partition n°*3* > a permis la récupération du système de fichiers inscrit sur ses blocs de départ à partir de l'exact 1er bloc n° *1562271024* constituant la limite. À partir de là > *diskarbitrationd* a permis au *kernel* de reprendre en charge le volume *Recovery HD* défini par le système de fichiers *jhfs+*. Le volume n'est pas monté > à cause du type *Apple_Boot* qui proscrit son montage automatique pour une session.

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s3
ls /Volumes/Reco*
```
 (termine par *Reco** tout court la 2è : abréviation de saisie commode)


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* sur la nouvelle partition *disk0s3*

la 2è liste les objets de 1er rang du volume

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è. Si à côté d'un dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* contenant l'OS de secours 10.12 > il existe un second dossier intitulé *com.apple.Boot.S* (ou *P* - selon les variantes) => on saura qu'il s'agit d'un dossier *booter* (prédémarreur) de système de stockage *CoreStorage* > et donc le type de la partition-Système principale sera nécessairement connu.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

J ai eu ca,


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil mount disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 mounted
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/Reco*         
$RECYCLE.BIN    .Trashes
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Aucun des 2 dossiers attendus. Est- ce que tu es certain que FileVault était activé ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Franchement je doutes, je ne sais plus.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

On va faire un essai de descripteur pour la partition-Système comme si elle était de type *CoreStorage* --> on verra bien.

Donc en 2 temps encore : suppression > recréation. Suppression d'abord. Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
diskutil umount force disk0s4
gpt remove -i 2 disk0
```


les 2 premières démontent de force les volumes *Recovery HD* & *BOOTCAMP*

la 3è supprime le descripteur de la partition de rang n°*2* dans la table *GPT*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la dernière.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Voici, 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s3
Volume Recovery HD on disk0s3 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s4
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk0s4 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# gpt remove -i 2 disk0
disk0s2 removed
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Descripteur supprimé. Recréation à présent.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


qui redémonte de force le volume *BOOTCAMP* remonté (*Recovery HD* n'est pas remonté automatiquement à cause du type *Apple_Boot*)

Puis voici la commande à passer en "copier-coller à rebours" (copier via Safari > coller dans le Terminal) :

```
gpt add -b 409640 -s 1561861384 -t 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 /dev/disk0
```


la commande recrée un descripteur de partition au rang n°*2* > sur les mêmes blocs que l'antérieure > dans le type *Apple_CoreStorage* (par son *UUID*)

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Le retour, 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil umount force disk0s4
Volume BOOTCAMP on disk0s4 force-unmounted
-bash-3.2# gpt add -b 409640 -s 1561861384 -t 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 /dev/disk0
/dev/disk0s2 added
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Partition créée au rang n°*2*.

Second moment de vérité --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Voici le resultat, 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         799.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

On voit bien une partition recréée dans le type *CoreStorage* -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         799.7 GB   disk0s2
```


mais aucun disque virtuel *Logical Volume* > portant un volume standard *Macintosh HD* > ne s'en trouve exporté.

Je doute fort que le type adéquat de cette partition soit *Apple_CoreStorage* : plutôt *Apple_HFS* classique j'imagine.

Passe quand même la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui retourne le tableau d'un *CoreStorage* (au moins partiel) > s'il en existe un sur la partition n°*2*

Poste l'affichage retourné et on sera fixés.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

C est bien ce que tu pensais, 

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

On a la preuve que le type de la partition originelle n'était pas *Apple_CoreStorage*. Car même si le système de stockage *CoreStorage* avait été décapité de ses superstructures > il serait resté le magasin de stockage physique *Physical Volume* dans la partition *disk0s2* > et celle-ci restaurée au type *Apple_CoreStorage* --> ce magasin aurait été listé.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Je repars d'un nouveau message car le précédent m'a échappé en cours de rédaction.

On va re-supprimer le descripteur de la partition n°*2* dans le type *Apple_CoreStorage* > et en recréer un dans le type *Apple_HFS*.

Suppression --> passe les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
gpt remove -i 2 disk0
```


la 1ère redémonte *BOOTCAMP*

la 2è supprime le descripteur de la partition n°*2* dans la *GPT*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Tout c'est bien passé au niveau des commandes. 
Par contre au moment de poster la réponse, le mac s'est figé. 
Donc là je redémarre avec command + r (10 minutes d'attentes au passage)


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Signale quand tu auras récupéré la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X*.

Tu confirmes que le retour de la commande était :

```
disk0s2 removed
```


= descripteur de la partition n°2 supprimé ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

C'est bon, de retour. 
Oui, je te confirme que la réponse à la deuxième commande était bien disk0s2 removed.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Alors on reprend où on en était = recréation d'une partition dans le type *Apple_HFS*.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s4
```


pour re-démonter le volume *BOOTCAMP*

Puis (en copier-coller à rebours) -->

```
gpt add -b 409640 -s 1561861384 -t 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC -i 2 /dev/disk0
```


la commande ne diffère de l'antérieure que par l'*UUID* > qui détermine un type *Apple_HFS*

Si tu obtiens bien en retour un :

```
/dev/disk0s2 added
```


enchaîne alors par un :


```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => ce sera le 3è moment de vérité.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Et voici, 

```
/dev/disk0s2 added
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Os                      799.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                199.5 GB   disk0s4
   5:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s5
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.3 GB     disk1
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        1.3 GB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *5.2 MB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Victoire ! --> cette description de partition n°*2* :

```
2:                  Apple_HFS Os                      799.7 GB   disk0s2
```


montre qu'avec le type *Apple_HFS* > un système de fichiers *jhfs+* "adossé" pile à la limite initiale de la partition > a bien été repris en charge par le *kernel* (de l'OS de secours démarré) > avec remontage d'un volume intitulé *Os*

Reste quand même à vérifier qu'il n'a pas été laminé dans son contenu par des manipulations à partir de Windows. Passe les commandes :

```
ls /Volumes/Os
df -H /Volumes/Os
bless --info /Volumes/Os
```


respecte les espaces 

la 1ère liste les objets de 1er rang du volume *Os*

la 2è mesure (en *Go*) son occupation 

la 3è affiche le chemin de démarrage inscrit sur son en-tête (si chemin il y a)

Poste tous les affichages retournés par ces commandes.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Voici les resultats suite aux trois commandes,


```
-bash-3.2# ls /volumes/os
$RECYCLE.BIN                Users
.DS_Store                Volumes
.DocumentRevisions-V100            bin
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    cores
.Spotlight-V100                dev
.Trashes                efi
.file                    etc
.fseventsd                home
.hotfiles.btree                installer.failurerequests
.vol                    net
Applications                opt
Avid_Install_logs            private
Incompatible Software            sbin
Library                    tmp
Network                    usr
System                    var
-bash-3.2# df -h /volumes/os
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused     ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk0s2  745Gi  229Gi  516Gi    31% 60012488 135220183   31%   /Volumes/Os
-bash-3.2# bless --info /volumes/os
finderinfo[0]: 4626437 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Os/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 4902428 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Os/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 4626437 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Os/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xABE298C3826C2ECD
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Tout à l'air en place. Sauf un dossier poubelle de type Windows : *$RECYCLE.BIN* > qui n'a rien à faire dans un volume macOS.

Passe la commande :

```
kextcache -u /Volumes/Os
```


qui met à jour le cache de démarrage-Système *prelinkedkernel* > chargé par le démarreur *boot.efi* en départ de démarrage

Cela fait > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne le volume *Os* > redémarre dessus -->


tu n'as qu'à dire si tu as bien pu réouvrir ta session


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Et bien....
Je t'écris en direct de mon MAC 
Tu es vraiment un génie et que dire....
En tout cas, et je suis sincère, merci pour ta patience et merci pour ton partage car comme je te l'ai dis plus haut, on comprends vraiment ce que l'on fait et pas simplement du copier-coller de commande. 
Donc merci pour cet échange et d'avoir redonner vie à mon MAC. 
A plus sur ce forum.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Content pour toi !

Comme le volume *Recovery HD* (censé contenir l'OS de secours) est vide comme un œuf grugé par la belette Windows > il faut reconstituer son contenu.

Peux-tu aller depuis ta session à : *Menu*  > *À propos de ce Mac* --> et confirmer que l'OS installé est bien Sierra 10.12 ?


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)




----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Je ne sais pas si tu peux voir l'image donc : 
macOS High Sierra
Version 10.13.1


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Alors je te conseille d'aller à l'AppStore (avec l'application App Store du Dock) > menu : *Sélection* > colonne de droite : *macOS High Sierra* -->

télécharge l'installateur complet (*5,2 Go*) et applique l'installation au volume *Os* démarré. Seul le Logiciel-Système sera restauré / mis-à-jour à la version 10.13.6 (sans que ton compte ne soit touché ni les applications tierces) > mais avant cela > le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours devrait être restauré d'un OS de secours démarrable.


----------



## LG30 (10 Juillet 2018)

Je n'ai accès qu'à la version 10.13.5.
Sinon, concernant la partition de secours, quelle manipulation dois-je faire?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juillet 2018)

Alors applique déjà la version 10.13.5. Si tu utilises un installateur complet > la restauration préalable du volume de secours est automatique.


----------

